# Other > Off Topic >  Hello Everyone

## yentrangkorea

Hi all, My name is Yen trang. I'm from Canada. Nice to meet you all!!!

Moderator note: Post is late to view due to unexpected delay in obtaining moderator approval.

----------


## printshop1

Hello Yen! welcome to this forum and Hope you will enjoy the conversation here

----------


## nath042

Hey Nice to meet you Yen!

----------


## contestantnum13

hello, how are you?

----------


## shawneva

> Hi all, My name is Yen trang. I'm from Canada. Nice to meet you all!!!


Welcome to the forum mate. Enjoy this great community.

*Buy Kids Lehenga Online*

----------

